

Ask HN: Web framework independent Python libraries useful for web development. - irahul

SQLAlchemy, WTForm, Jinja2, blinker would be some examples. What are the others?
======
zeemonkee
Flatland for form processing. Formencode is a more mature, if not as
easy/flexible to use alternative.

Nose or py.test for testing.

Other template engines would be e.g. Mako and Genshi.

Lamson for email handling.

------
madhouse
Although from a different angle, mechanize is wonderful (for the testing
part), along with the Selenium python bindings (but that one's not pure
python).

------
codeape
Werkzeug or WebOb if you're using WSGI.

I like kid and jinja2 for templating.

